# Amazon 49cent apps to match android market sale.



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Amazon is matching the latest Android market sale with 14- .49cent apps. Where's my Water is .25cents

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_p_36_7?bbn=2350149011&qid=1331076532&rh=n:2350149011&rnid=2479559011&low-price=0.10&high-price=0.50&x=6&y=10


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

I loved Quell so picked up Quell Reflections for .49!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ooooh, thank you both, I love Quell (haven't finished it yet) so picked up Quell Reflections also.

Just as an FYI, note that not all of the offerings are Fire-compatible, though most are.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Ooooh, thank you both, I love Quell (haven't finished it yet) so picked up Quell Reflections also.
> 
> Just as an FYI, note that not all of the offerings are Fire-compatible, though most are.


Precisely why I don't own a Fire. Try getting them thru getjar or the other free sites to try using the other apps option on Fire. If it's something you really want, I would try the free option to see if it would in fact work, then get the cheap paid one.


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

Tabatha said:


> Amazon is matching the latest Android market sale with 14- .49cent apps. Where's my Water is .25cents


Looks like Where's my Water is no longer on sale.  Could someone explain to me what exactly paper camera does? It looks interesting but not sure what I'd do with it.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Where's My Water is free right now (I assume it is the same version)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I bought tune in radio pro 

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Ephany said:


> Could someone explain to me what exactly paper camera does? It looks interesting but not sure what I'd do with it.


Paper Camera doesn't add much to the Kindle Fire since there is no camera (not even sure it would work at all). It allows you to add interesting effects to photographs; I have it on my android phone and really like it.


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, found a couple I'll use a lot


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Cut the Rope game is .49, this is a great very popular game.


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Jamie Oliver's 20 minute meals for 49 cent


----------

